# Benetton sign Petar Popovic



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Serbo-Montenegrin basketball international Petar Popovic (Petar Popović) has finally found a club abroad. From this summer on, and for the next two years the 26 year old center is going to defend the colors of Benetton in the Italian top flight.
> 
> Former Crvena zvezda player who spent the last few seasons playing in the ranks of Hemofarm Vrsac has so far won the Adriatic Goodyear League in 2004/05, reached the FIBA Euroleague final where they lost from Aris and became a standard international for Serbia & Montenegro in whose line ups he’s since Olympic Games in Athens 2004.
> 
> Last season Popovic had an average 15 pts efficiency per game plus 5 rebounds in Adriatic Goodyear league.


http://www.jadransport.org/articles/1469.html


----------



## mfmilan (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't understand who would pay money for him? Really?


----------

